# Welches Gehäuse für H55



## ANdR0 (10. Oktober 2014)

*Welches Gehäuse für H55*

Hi, ich habe eine Corsair H55 Aio, leider musste ich mein aktuelles Gehäuse (Thermaltake Commander MS 1) aber cutten um sie zu benutzen. Kann mir jmd von euch ein Gehäuse nennen, von dem er zu absolut 100% weiß, dass die Corsair H55 optimal reinpasst?


----------



## streetjumper16 (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Welches Gehäuse für H55*

Die H55 passt doch in das Gehäuse !?


----------



## ANdR0 (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Welches Gehäuse für H55*

nope überall ist der radi einen centimeter zu breit/lang, oder die boardanschlüsse sind im weg, oder, wenn ich ihn an den lüfterplatz überm hdd käfig machen will, sind halt leider die schläuche zu kurz.


----------



## ANdR0 (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Welches Gehäuse für H55*

#push


----------



## Lt.Ford (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Welches Gehäuse für H55*

Jedes nicht-billo Gehäuse sollte gehen.
Verstehe den Sinn dieses Threads ehrlich gesagt nicht. Such dir ein Gehäuse, das dir gefällt, und gib das bei Google gefolgt von "Corsair H55" ein. Wofür also ein Thread?


----------



## Obilankenobi (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Welches Gehäuse für H55*

Hm komisch hab grad Gestern in mein Commander MS 1 einen 240 Radi oben eingebaut passt eigentlich ganz gut


----------



## ANdR0 (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Welches Gehäuse für H55*



Lt.Ford schrieb:


> Jedes nicht-billo Gehäuse sollte gehen.
> Verstehe den Sinn dieses Threads ehrlich gesagt nicht. Such dir ein Gehäuse, das dir gefällt, und gib das bei Google gefolgt von "Corsair H55" ein. Wofür also ein Thread?


 
Meinst du ich hab nicht gegooglet?
Es gibt sogar eine englischsprachige Seite wo eine Liste mit Gehäusen ist, wo sie reinpasst. Da ist aber neben 3 Gehäusen, die ich selber schon hatte, und dem MS 1 fast nur was drin, wo sie entweder garnicht reinpasst (was die "matched builders" sogar in ihren build logs bestätigen), oder das gehäuse gefällt mir einfach nicht. Ich hätte schon gerne was in der Richtung MS1, aber eben wo ich mir zu 100% sicher sein kann, dass die H55 reinpasst. Und Obilankenobi: Bei ner erweiterbaren Wakü variiren ja auch die Maße. Bei mir passt es nicht, entweder das Board ist im Weg, oder das Gehäuse selbst. Wie gesagt, an den Platz, der direkt über dem HDD Käfig ist, würde der Radi hinpassen, aber dann sind halt leider die Schläuche der H55 zu kurz und ich kann den Kühler nicht auf die CPU montieren.


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (16. Oktober 2014)

*Welches Gehäuse für H55*

Verscherbel doch einfach die H55, bevor du dir für die Krücke ein neues Gehäuse kaufst 
Ins Heck müsste sie aber trotzdem passen......


----------



## ANdR0 (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Welches Gehäuse für H55*

Nope. Nirgends. Von den Maßen an sich her schon, aber nicht so, dass die Löcher übereinstimmen und man die Schrauben reindrehen kann. Es sind halt eben einfach nur Lüfterplätze, die auch nur auf Lüfter ausgelegt sind. Der Radi hat natürlich die gleichen Lochmaße, ist aber an sich viel dicker breiter länger und passt da definitiv nicht hin.


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Welches Gehäuse für H55*

Natürlich passt der da hin, ich weiss nicht wie du es schaffst in nicht zu verbauen............


----------



## ANdR0 (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Welches Gehäuse für H55*

Ich weiß nicht, wies bei andern Aios ist, aber der Radi ist definitiv zu groß, ist einfach so. Es gibt ja auch alte/neue Versionen der H55, vllt hast du ne andere als ich, keine Ahnung, meine passt jedenfalls definitiv nicht. Ich hab wochenlang alles mögliche probiert.


----------

